# Early Bird Bonus for Rescue Quilts!



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

You've seen the weekly ads. You know that this year's Havanese rescue quilts are extraordinary! Now there's even more reason to get your tickets early, the Early Bird Bonus!

Every person who clicks here and donates for quilt tickets before midnight on July 18th will be entered in a special drawing. The winner will receive a $100 gift certificate for HRI's wonderful HavToHavIt General Store. (Drawing will be held on July 20, 2009. Winner to be notified via email or phone call.)

To see in full including dogs: http://www.artawakening.com/havaneserescue/earlybird_0709/bonus.html


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Here is what you can get if you get in before July 18...*

ah, and there is good stuff there...at the Havtahavit store!

And these dogs thank you!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*where to go?*

http://www.artawakening.com/havaneserescue/earlybird_0709/bonus.html

or go to www.havaneserescue.com, and click on quilts...


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Do you have to pay with paypal to be entered in the special drawing? I was thinking I'd just buy the tickets when I get there but I think I'll do it ahead of time now.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*paypal or check...*

If you go to the site, it tells you how to send in a check...or you can do paypal by credit card...either way! 
www.havaneserescue.com, go to quilts...


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I see, as long as you get it to them before the 18th they'll put your name in for the extra raffle. Thanks.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*From Riki and Daisy*

Hey fellow pupsters,
Tell your humom there are tons of great toys and a really great brush that doesn't hurt on the havatahavit store! And if she wins a quilt, she will be so happy, she might even give you treats.

Tell her to check it out today.

bump
Riki and Daisy


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*http://www.artawakening.com/havanese...709/bonus.html*

This is the link to win the special $100 gift certificate for entering the drawing early!

Try it before July 18!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Here is what you can win!*

I'd like this myself!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Quilt comments and other good stuff...*


"Amazing!"

"A true piece of art!"

"Incredible creativity and talent."


These are just a few of the comments from people 
who've seen in person the two Havanese quilts 
donated to HRI in 2009, 
The Havanese Forum Four Seasons Quilt (dedicated to Dorothy Goodale), 
and the Havanese Rescue Antics Quilt
to support our dogs in rescue.

To see the quilts, and participate in the drawing
please visit our quilt pages
for more information. www.havaneserescue.com

Everyone is entitled to one free ticket.


_Everyone who donates is a winner
because supporting this incredible project
helps our Havanese.
_

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Bark .... Play .... Love .... Everyday


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

We now carry
_*Cris Christensen*_


grooming products and tools.

They are among the best in the industry.

Check them out!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*How would you like to wear this?*

Cute designs on t-shirts...


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Linda, thanks for showing these pics - I mentioned in another post that I got a Tshirt - the coming/going Hav on the right is the one I got on the Tshirt, and the laying down Hav is the one I got on my hat - I LOVE THEM!!!!! 
Check out the site. The items are resonably priced for Hav items, and it helps all the rescue pups!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Oh Linda, thanks for showing these pics - I mentioned in another post that I got a Tshirt - the coming/going Hav on the right is the one I got on the Tshirt, and the laying down Hav is the one I got on my hat - I LOVE THEM!!!!!
> Check out the site. The items are resonably priced for Hav items, and it helps all the rescue pups!!!


They make great birthday gifts as well!!!!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I love the quilts-can't wait to bring one back to MO. Going to buy my tickets early-heck my "kids" would love to win that gift certificate to the HavToHavIt store. It's their fav place to shop. And I swear they just know when the package comes from there.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Rikidaisy said:


> Cute designs on t-shirts...


OMG, I want them all.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*MHS, or Multiple havanese Tshirt Syndrome*

Whoever chose the stuff for the site was really savvy! I want that new brush with the wooden pins...will it work on my daughter's thick hair too!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Cute picture.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Thank you!*

I think Riki is getting better looking as he gets older. His face is so expressive. Such a good boy! My inspiration for all things havanese!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I got the white T with the hav face on front and bum on back. I also got the grey long sleeve. I wore the T yesterday and people actually commented on it. It's adorable!
Carole


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*A message from Stacey De Joseph about photos of havtohavit*

If anyone buys something cute from the havtohavit store, Stacey De Joseph has a request for you:

Since you are active on the Havanese Forum list I was hoping that you could ask for any photos of Havanese that also have included in the photo something they purchased from our store - a toy, bed, shirt or whatever. I'm working to try and get Havie photos to go into our product pages. Thus far I've only been able to get 5. People really like seeing the photos and it makes the item seem so much more personal. If they could send them to [email protected] it would be fantastic.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*While Riki looks cute, Daisy looks like a Lowchen*

Don't laugh at my little girl, she has allergies and was scratching her coat and matting it...so here she is, skinny little thing next to her "fluffy" brother...not that Lowchen's aren't cute, just that they aren't havanese.

You will not believe how many people who tell me they think she looks cuter! Are they nuts, having no hair might work for a swimming human, but not a havanese! LOL


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I am planning on buying lots of tickets at Nationals, but the early bird bonus...I may have to get some early too!  I love the idea!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

My tickets were mailed today. I hope they make it for the Early Bird drawing.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*As long as they are postmarked by the magic date...*

You have until the date postmark!


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Woo-hoo, that means I made it in! Love the new store items and those beautiful quilts!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Me too. I sent mine out today.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Down to the wire...a chance to win the gift certificate!*

You still have time to get that paypal donation in for the Early Bird Drawing...closes Saturday night, July 18!

And check out the latest ad featuring the forum quilt:

http://www.artawakening.com/havaneserescue/071609/news.html


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*How a quilt can help a havanese if you can get things done...*

How is it we ever get anything done? Our dogs are so cute and want to be on our laps, right now Daisy is nudging my fingers because she wants me to pet her. Riki is being a good boy but I see him looking at me with those big eyes that he wants me to either take him outside or play with his toy.

Daisy is falling off my lap because I am trying to type...ah havanese.

My dogs are my inspiration...

Even if Daisy is passing gas! I have a new omega 3 oil that is supposed to help with her itching!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*and the winner is...*

Staci Braverman! Congratulations...

Alana pulled the name out of the Jelly Bean Jar, 1 out of 52. Riki closes his eyes so they don't peek. Daisy holds the winners name.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Yea Stacy!!
Linda, can we buy tickets for the quilt at Nationals?
Carole


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*If you are going to Nationals:*

Make sure you go to:


----------

